# Garage Door - Thetford Size 6



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I am converting my garage into a kennel for our dogs to travel. 

I need ventilation and light in the garage and was thinking of inserting a Seitz 4 sliding window into the Thetford access door. 

Has anyone converted the garage to a kennel previously got any tips? 

Has anyone inserted a window into a locker door got any tips? 

The main access door and the access to habitation will have lockable dog cage gates fitted. 

May consider some sort of electric fan ventilation instead of full window in access door. 

All thoughts welcomed. 

Brian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want to get light in then a window is best option. For ventilation you could use a fridge vent


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thetford Door 6*

I am converting my garage into a kennel for our dogs to travel.

I need ventilation and light in the garage and was thinking of inserting a Seitz 4 sliding window into the Thetford access door.

Has anyone converted the garage to a kennel previously got any tips?

Has anyone inserted a window into a locker door got any tips?

The main access door and the access to habitation will have lockable dog cage gates fitted.

May consider some sort of electric fan ventilation instead of full window in access door.

All thoughts welcomed.

Brian


----------

